# Unlocking our iPhones...



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

We're planning to get a Thai SIM card (from what I've been reading, DTAC seems to be pretty reliable - anyone have any thoughts on this?) but want to be able to use it in our iPhones, which are currently tethered to Vodafone (UK). Can anyone recommend any unlocking software which isn't going to kill our iPhones, and which actually works?

I've been looking at this one...

iPhone Unlock and iPhone Jailbreak

(Not that bothered about jailbreaking...although I'm intrigued to see what I can do with mine once it's 'freed'!)

But of course, it could just be a scam to relieve people of their money! Has anyone used it? Any other suggestions, folks?

Ta muchly! 

Oh, and yes I am aware it will invalidate its warranty but I'm due for an upgrade soon anyway, plus it's almost two years old.


----------



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say that it's locked to Vodafone, not tethered! Doh!


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TheGoktor said:


> Sorry, I meant to say that it's locked to Vodafone, not tethered! Doh!


2 things:
- unlocking a phone is a piece of cake in Thailand; don't know if the piece of cake will be bigger in case of an iPhone. Cost between THB 100-THB 200. 
- if your phone is sim-locked by a provider, he has to take care to unlock it after one or two years. Don't know whether this is arranged European way, but in Holland the maximum lock-period is one year. It mostly depends on the length of the contract which was going with the iPhone.


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Jailbreaking and unlocking an iPhone is extremely simple these days, almost anyone can do it. Note that jail breaking will probably void your warrantee. As the above poster mentioned you can get it done in Thailand for a few hundred baht or you can do it yourself. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## godfree (Sep 29, 2011)

I did the jailbreak/unlock here and was left with a bricked iPhone.
Forget it. Take it to a Thai cel carrier like True and have them put in a regular sim card.
Do not take it to an independent shop.


----------



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice chaps - have just arrived in BKK, heading up to CM tomorrow, so will get something sorted out during the next few days.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

Patongs Mall has loads of people unlocking phones on the 3rd level


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, don't upgrade to ios 5.1 if you want to jailbreak.


----------



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

striiing said:


> Patongs Mall has loads of people unlocking phones on the 3rd level


Whereabouts is Patongs Mall? I've Googled it but cannot seem to find out where it is. Wikipedia doesn't list it either. 



striiing said:


> Oh, don't upgrade to ios 5.1 if you want to jailbreak


I've been looking Everything Apple Pro , which says that 5.0.01 is fine to jailbreak. Is it because there was an issue with having to re-jb it if it runs out of charge/gets switched off?


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

5.0.1 no problem to jailbreak. Apple just released 5.1, no jailbreak for that version yet.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=jungaleceon%20patong%20thailand&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CIsBEBYwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jungceylon.com%2F&ei=ht9bT9DIKorP0QXKpYS6DQ&usg=AFQjCNGtG9sWkIb5gJOemlFAK4cUcbk7qw&cad=rja


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

the whole 3rd floor is pretty much phone unlocking shops


----------



## TheGoktor (Feb 8, 2012)

Moolor said:


> 5.0.1 no problem to jailbreak. Apple just released 5.1, no jailbreak for that version yet.


Cool - no upgrading to 5.1 then....at least not yet!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

